# HIIT and Karate



## tkizzle05 (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys/gals, try this HIIT type Circuit I designed.
You can substitute in any technique depending on your discipline.
I designed this based on my current fitness level, but tailor it to your ow needs.

I figure its best to use our martial arts techniques in place of general exercises.  


Starting with the left side, slow kick for 2 minutes, then speed kicks for 60 seconds alternating sides.
Starting in horse stance slow punching for 1 minute, then switch to your fighting stance and with 1-5lb dumb bells begin speed punching for 30 seconds.
Alternating squat kicks: For this, you squat down, then come up with a front kick, squat back down and do the same on the opposite leg, what ever kick you perform on one leg, you do the opposite on the other leg.  Do this continuous for 60 seconds, then switch to jump kicks alternating for 30 seconds.
For 60 seconds steady push ups, for 30 seconds plyo push ups.  (Do girl push ups if you must)
**REPEAT CIRCUIT 4X FOR A TOTAL OF 40 MINS**

ISO finisher
Hold each kick at max height to failure. Repeat each hold 3 times
Iron man(planks) 2 minutes
Supermans 2 mintues

End of Workout


----------

